# I gots the router "Wants"!



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

So besides "wanting" the Dewalt DWP611PK Combo, why do I need this?

Background:
I have a Triton for table use
I have a Bosch 1617 for table use
I have a Bosch 1617 for hand held use (w/plunge base) - or to gather dust when not being used.
I have an Old Craftsman 1 hp fixed base router for trimming stuff (1/4 inch collet only)

So tell me again why I need a new router, other than it's going on sale at Rockler for $149 Aug 2nd.?

Dang it, Rick!!! :laugh:

Go ahead, have your fun.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

No use trying to justify your hobby
I have one Mike and I love it it's really great little router my only problem is over the years I have been buying 1/2" shank bit so I do not have a large selection 1/4" bits.
Funny that you mentioned it as I spend most of this afternoon using.
So to justify it if you use your credit card you will get reward points so actually your saving money. (at least that's what my kids tell me)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Because it is such a nice little router to use Mike. Does it need to be any more complicated than that?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Y'all aren't helping at all.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> So besides "wanting" the Dewalt DWP611PK Combo, why do I need this?
> 
> Background:
> I have a Triton for table use
> ...




As any woodworker/carpenter/construction guy knows. You can't use "do I need it?" as a criteria for buying a new tool. Whether or not you'll even ever use it is besides the point! For all you confused people out there, I will give you the listed reasons for buying a new tool straight from "The Man Bible" Chapter 35 Section 72 Subsection D Paragraph 23 states:

You simply buy a new tool because:

a) It's there

b) You can

I hope this has cleared up any questions any of you may have for buying new tools, and hopefully relieve some of the guilty feelings you may have about purchasing that new tool with the money you should have spent on a new dishwasher for your wife.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

So you will not have to change bits as much. As a back up for your back up router. Cause yellow looks cool. Just because you want a new toy. All good reasons in my book.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thus sayeth Mike--_"Hello, I'm Mike and I'm a tool-a-holic."
_
And in one voice, the world of Router-dom replieth--_"Hello Mike"_

In that moment, Step One of the recovery process began. But from the back of the room, a small quiet voice (with an Australian inflection, i might add) queried--_"Where did we file that paper with the other 11 steps???"
_
Just buy the thing Mike, or you'll pay more for it later!!

earl


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I have to say after changing out collets for different bits I'm seriously considering buying more routers myself lol .
Mike you are a wood guru and it only makes sense for you to have as many routers as possible for a given job . I'm sure there's a mathematical formula for this . I'll google it and see what I come up with


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Two routers ago my son asked me as I was opening the box, " so dad just how many routers do you have"? As I was removing that beauty from its packaging I calmly said, "routers and clamps, you just can't have too many of either one". Do not feel guilty, greedy, remorseful, or selfish. Life is too short, death is too long. Enjoy!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Arcola60 said:


> Life is too short, death is too long. Enjoy!


Well put . I have to remember that one


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yellow is a perfect fall color!!!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Yellow is a perfect fall color!!!


Man, I can't argue with that.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> So besides "wanting" the Dewalt DWP611PK Combo, why do I need this?
> 
> Background:
> I have a Triton for table use
> ...


You tried to make a list... lists are only valid in multiples of five's...DO IT...IT'S THE LAW...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

"On Sale"... reason enough, Mike!:sarcastic:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> "On Sale"... reason enough, Mike!:sarcastic:


Hard to say no to that kind of thinking. 

" but babe, it was on sale." :sarcastic:

That's what she always tells me.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

The price is so much better than the Festool!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I look at it this way:
If a tool is looking for a good home, I have an obligation!
If _I_ don't buy it someone else will, and there's a better than good chance they'll mistreat it; so you see it's a _moral issue_.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> I look at it this way:
> If a tool is looking for a good home, I have an obligation!
> If _I_ don't buy it someone else will, and there's a better than good chance they'll mistreat it; so you see it's a _moral issue_.


There you go! Gotta do our moral duty!


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

It is so much easier to decide when it is not my money. Go for it!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I look at it this way:
> If a tool is looking for a good home, I have an obligation!
> If _I_ don't buy it someone else will, and there's a better than good chance they'll mistreat it; so you see it's a _moral issue_.


I have always considered myself a pretty nice guy with a good moral upbringing. 

Yeah, I would hate to know someone else mistreated it when I have a loving shop with a spot on the shelf to keep it safe and out of harms way.


----------



## twinton (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah I got to go with DaninVan; its a morale issue for sure. ~smile~


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> The price is so much better than the Festool!


Ouch! lol 
Yes and to think I paid 40% more than that just for the vacuum hose alone


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Ouch! lol
> Yes and to think I paid 40% more than that just for the vacuum hose alone


Now you ask us questions EVERY time you go to make a purchase.
Some guys just know how to save a buck and are willing to share their secrets.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, at least I have a few days to think about it. The sale starts Aug 2 and runs for a couple of weeks. Maybe the fever will subside.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; no, no! Wrong, wrong, wrong...
It's important to get them while they're fresh; they could be all gone if you wait.


----------



## Lawseeker (Mar 18, 2013)

Does it cut wood? Does it have an attractive color, yellow, orange, green, blue, red, pink, etc? If the answer is yes to either question, then purchase it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Lawseeker said:


> Does it cut wood? Does it have an attractive color, yellow, orange, green, blue, red, pink, etc? If the answer is yes to either question, then purchase it.


Seems like sound advice to me :lol:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I will teach her how to use a router! But she doesn't need a big one, so... :sarcastic:


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

I learned years ago to buy my wife something I wanted, just tell her that it's a starter router to learn on.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ooooo...you're going to have fun bending that around doorways!

"Honey; I'll let you carry the light end."


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Ooooo...you're going to have fun bending that around doorways!
> 
> "Honey; I'll let you carry the light end."


Just a dry fit. It will be assembled on site. If their oven kraps out, they can always make a nice pantry out of it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I look at it this way:
> If a tool is looking for a good home, I have an obligation!
> If _I_ don't buy it someone else will, and there's a better than good chance they'll mistreat it; so you see it's a _moral issue_.


Word!!!
and they make all kinds of sense to me...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The itch has been scratched!  Fever broke about 11pm tonight!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

lol Glad to hear you broke that fever Brian . I'm tired of trying to single handily keep this economy going , glad to hear you could contribute


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike I feel better knowing that you are cured. Make sure to use the cure regularly and you will start feeling better immediately.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cured?....

Mike hasn't seen the new Japan Woodworker catalog yet!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Cured?....
> 
> Mike hasn't seen the new Japan Woodworker catalog yet!!


Hey most guys have posters of woman on there shop walls , Mike has routers?
Ok in Mikes defence maybe the wife won't let him put up girly posters


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

_"Hey most guys have posters of woman on there shop walls, Mike has routers?"_

You have empty wall space?! For posters??? 
Any vacant wall space means I have to quickly find something to stack against it...
This may mean moving a bunch of floor stuff first...which might also entail cleaning off the workbenches to make room for the floor stuff.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> _"Hey most guys have posters of woman on there shop walls, Mike has routers?"_
> 
> You have empty wall space?! For posters???
> Any vacant wall space means I have to quickly find something to stack against it...
> This may mean moving a bunch of floor stuff first...which might also entail cleaning off the workbenches to make room for the floor stuff.


LOL yes in reality I'm sure it would be difficult to find any extra space for non essentials


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Hey most guys have posters of woman on there shop walls , Mike has routers?


wood this substitute be okay...

H. O. Studley Masonic Tool Chest

or the reprints of some of the Veritas catalogs...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> wood this substitute be okay...
> 
> H. O. Studley Masonic Tool Chest
> 
> or the reprints of some of the Veritas catalogs...


In about ten years , but that's just me . I'm only 53 you know (well 25 mentally on a good day )


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Good time to pull the trigger while they still have free shipping.
Congratulations on your new toy!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> _"Hey most guys have posters of woman on there shop walls, Mike has routers?"_
> 
> You have empty wall space?! For posters???
> Any vacant wall space means I have to quickly find something to stack against it...


Yeah. I see pictures of shops with all the tools individually hanging from the wall and outlined and just have to think they just do not have enough stuff or I do not have enough shop space.:agree:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...
Brad; those two reasons aren't mutually exclusive, you know!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Hey most guys have posters of woman on there shop walls , Mike has routers?
> Ok in Mikes defence maybe the wife won't let him put up girly posters


I am smarter than that! I do have to sleep sometime.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's what my wife says too Mike. And it's not so much the words as it is the tone in her voice when she says it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That's what my wife says too Mike. And it's not so much the words as it is the tone in her voice when she says it.


that one word, ""fine"" sure can cover a lot of territory...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I am smarter than that! I do have to sleep sometime.


Yes it's hard to believe I'm single


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

_



it's not so much the words as it is the tone in her voice when she says it.

Click to expand...

_+1


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

SWMBO doesn't even have to _say_ anything. Body language speaks volumes...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can't forget about the ""look""...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

This has been a fun thread. Thanks to all for participating.

Note: SWMBO is a happy camper. We start work on our kitchen redo this coming week. I am happy too.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> This has been a fun thread. Thanks to all for participating.


Sorry Mike as I may have taken your thread and went off the subject matter , which is totally out of character for me


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I did not need it, but I ordered it anyway. I feel so free. I am also cured!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Arcola60 said:


> I did not need it, but I ordered it anyway. I feel so free. I am also cured!


There ya go. Good boy!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Must be nice ^^^
I checked my shipping tracking and my 43"/27" Incra table showed it arrived in town yesterday but I don't see nothing on the back deck


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a project or two that this will come in handy for.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope it serves you well for a very long time, Mike!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Geez that looks like a nice router Mike. Liking the plexi bases . Will be nice to hear your review


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I guess I should plug it in and see if it will run, huh?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I guess I should plug it in and see if it will run, huh?


Yes were waiting !


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> I guess I should plug it in and see if it will run, huh?


Make some sawdust and get it dirty... it's way to clean!:sarcastic:


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I got mine! My wife had to say it looked really nice. Especially the smile on my face!
Next, it's time to accessorize that little baby


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok the UPS man was at my house and left a notice . Of course not being home my NEW toy isn't here to play with 
How I wish I was nicer to woman when I was younger as I could have had a wench here to answer the door lol


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

( wench) no wonder you have answer your own door


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Semipro said:


> ( wench) no wonder you have answer your own door


Lmao , I was wondering if anyone would pick up on that . So you are paying attention :lol:

Yes it's hard to believe I'm still single


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> ( wench) no wonder you have answer your own door


I don't understand...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Stick

The definition of a wench is an offensive term used to refer to a young girl or a woman or to refer to a prostitute.
An example of a wench is a prostitute.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Semipro said:


> Stick
> 
> An example of a wench is a prostitute.


Ok I didn't know that ? ^^^
I thought it was from the mid evil days . No wonder the girl serving me beer at the hotel didn't give me very good service when I called her bar wench ?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I've got the twin brother made by Porter Cable. Buy it because it's big enough to do all your profile routing and it has a pleasant weight and sound. I'm a router slut like many here and I wish I had bought this router when I first came out. 

Al


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Stick
> 
> The definition of a wench is an offensive term used to refer to a young girl or a woman or to refer to a prostitute.
> An example of a wench is a prostitute.


have to disagree, always knew wench as a noun and not a verb or archaic...
leave it up to somebody to corrupt an innocuous definition... (not you John)


wench
noun
1.
A country lass or working girl: The milkmaid was a healthy wench.
2.
A girl or young woman.

2nd definition found and so on... 

a : a young woman : girl
b : a female servant 

go to a full blown German beer fest... the servers are wenches...

Origin:
1250–1300; Middle English, back formation from wenchel, Old English wencel child, akin to wancol tottering, said of a child learning to walk; akin to German wankeln to totter


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It's Alive!!!

I think I am going to like it. Easy to use. Controls feel OK to me. It has a spindle lock for one wrench bit changes, but there is a drawback. I had to remove it from the plunge base because the spindle lock button was covered by the housing. I will definitely use it more and get better adjusted to it.

I was using it with a pattern bit to enlarge some holes on the dust collection adapters I was making.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes Mike you have to remove from plunge base to change bits,


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Semipro said:


> Yes Mike you have to remove from plunge base to change bits,


I wouldn't have had any problems if I had put the motor in the base the correct way! :sad:

I went back to check it over, and sure enough, rotating it 180 deg leaves the button accessible without having to pull the motor.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> It's Alive!!!
> 
> I think I am going to like it. Easy to use. Controls feel OK to me. It has a spindle lock for one wrench bit changes, but there is a drawback. I had to remove it from the plunge base because the spindle lock button was covered by the housing. I will definitely use it more and get better adjusted to it.
> 
> I was using it with a pattern bit to enlarge some holes on the dust collection adapters I was making.


I believe you have it in the plunge base backwards. I did that last night. 

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I have cut about 200 ft of dados 3/4" with it. Its a joy to use. All my 690s go in tables and fixtures now. But I hate the power switch. Once it got a little dust on it I can't tell which way to flip it.


----------



## jaximus (Aug 25, 2014)

tools are too much like fishing lures, always gotta have more and new ones, there is ALWAYS some niche use that i can use to justify the purchase to myself :moil:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> So tell me again why I need a new router, other than it's going on sale at Rockler for $149 Aug 2nd.?
> 
> Go ahead, have your fun.


If someone tells you that you have enough tools and you don't need any more, stop talking to them. 
You don't need that kind of negativity in your life....


----------

